# so what's in season in your area



## rockbot (Jul 21, 2011)

I got eggplant up to my ears now. Guava is starting to peak but the weather is preventing me from picking. We make marmalade jam and a good barbecue sauce with it.
 Macadamia nuts are falling to the ground so time to pick them up.[]


----------



## towhead (Jul 21, 2011)

Strawberries  -Julie


----------



## BillinMo (Jul 21, 2011)

Tons of stuff... I just got my weekly CSA (community-supported agriculture) basket on Tuesday.  Peaches, tomatoes, eggplant, cucumbers, zucchini, melon.  Corn has started turning up in the farmer's market.


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> I got eggplant up to my ears now. Guava is starting to peak but the weather is preventing me from picking. We make marmalade jam and a good barbecue sauce with it.
> Macadamia nuts are falling to the ground so time to pick them up.[]


 Man do I wish I had the balls to move to Hawaii....


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 21, 2011)

zucchini, tomatoes, cabbage, peppers, broccoli, radishes, green beans almost ready, corn starting to tassel, hopefully we'll get it before the raccoons, planted strawberries this year, gotta wait till next year on those


----------



## rockbot (Jul 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  BillinMo
> 
> Tons of stuff... I just got my weekly CSA (community-supported agriculture) basket on Tuesday.  Peaches, tomatoes, eggplant, cucumbers, zucchini, melon.  Corn has started turning up in the farmer's market.


 
 Nice. Quite a selection.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Strawberries  -Julie


 
 My daughter is over in Northern Cal. They got a lot of strawberries now too.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  accountantadam
> 
> zucchini, tomatoes, cabbage, peppers, broccoli, radishes, green beans almost ready, corn starting to tassel, hopefully we'll get it before the raccoons, planted strawberries this year, gotta wait till next year on those


 
 I love broccoli. To damp to grow them here though. Nice. Got any pics?


----------



## rockbot (Jul 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Jim, its to darn wet and humid out this way. You wouldn't like it![]


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 21, 2011)

I can take some tonight. I'm going out to get some zucchini and cabbage


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 21, 2011)

Our eggplant is just starting to flower.  I don't know if it will be ready in time.  I have jalapenos ready (they're not hot, what's up with that?).  One tomato is just about ready.  Of course the herbs are always ready to pick.  Cucumbers are growing, but not ready.  

 P.S.  Your marmalades and macadamia nuts were to die for, Rocky!  We really had to pace ourselves lol.

 I've been snacking on some of Woody's delicious Piccadilli (I probably spelled that one incorrectly!)  It's delicious too.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm getting fried eggs off the pavement


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> I'm getting fried eggs off the pavement


 
 I saw someone on the news had baked chocolate chip cookies in a car.  Sounds good to me!


----------



## swizzle (Jul 21, 2011)

Puff Balls and Sumac.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 21, 2011)

Pokeweed is ripening.. most of the grass got mowed, the rest went to seed. Wisteria having a banner year, as is any hardy creeper.. nice to see some people get to eat from the plants growing there.. I think in central NJ, the supermarkets hire weed seed spreaders and garden poachers/assassins...


----------



## Dugout (Jul 21, 2011)

It seems that the grass hoppers are growing faster than my garden is.[>:]


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 21, 2011)

A few pics from this evening (96 in the shade this evening) first one is the pumpkins


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 21, 2011)

2nd picture is the strawberries


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 21, 2011)

3rd is the Zucchinis (and some tomatoes)


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 21, 2011)

4th picture is the cherry tomatoes


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 21, 2011)

this one is the onions/cabbage


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 21, 2011)

6th picture is a close up of the broccoli


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 21, 2011)

7th picture (last one I promise) is the green beans and corn.


----------



## bottle34nut (Jul 21, 2011)

im growing tomatoes, string beans, cucumbers eggplant and bell peppers this year.  ive already pick some of everything except the eggplants,  got them in the ground late.  greg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2011)

Lets see we got tomatoes,cucumbers,peas,egg plant,beets and 
 blob squash.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> blob squash.


 
 Tasty stuff[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd like me some blob squash. Got seeds?


----------



## swizzle (Jul 21, 2011)

Nobody growin' Bottle Gourds?    [8|]


----------



## rockbot (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  accountantadam
> 
> 3rd is the Zucchinis (and some tomatoes)


 
 Wow, that is some awesome Zucchini plants.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 22, 2011)

Well that is some good looking stuff you all got growing. Thanks all for sharing.

 Hey Rick, can I get some clippings from the blob squash?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> Nobody growin' Bottle Gourds?    [8|]


 
 omg we do have some of those ! its time for work though .I'll get a pic after work,if I ain't dead from the heat


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Well that is some good looking stuff you all got growing. Thanks all for sharing.
> 
> Hey Rick, can I get some clippings from the blob squash?[]


 
 I'll mail you some seeds Rock,I got your address[] 
   I'll need yours  surf []


----------



## Wangan (Jul 22, 2011)

Strawberries,raspberries,most garden stuff has a ways to go yet.I missed the Fiddleheads this year,seems like the water went down late and all at once.I missed the Smelts too.Been awhile since Ive had a good Smelt fry. Ill make up for it in Perch.

 It was 53 degrees/(11 or 12 celcius?) two mornings ago but today its gonna break 110 in Portland with hazy,hot and humid warnings all the way up to mid-Maine today.


----------



## carobran (Jul 22, 2011)

nothing much,its been so dry around here,for about a month nothing hardly grew at all,weve been getting some rain,so things are picking up,not sure if my corn is go make it or not though,boll weevils might eat it all up[][]


----------



## rockbot (Jul 22, 2011)

Forgot about my sweet potatoes.


----------

